# Deutsche Doku: "Jetzt können Sie..."

## Finswimmer

Hey!

Ich hab Gentoo immer als große Gruppe verstanden, die alle per "Du" sind.

Wir im Forum reden auch nicht mit "Sie". (Auch wenn ich das mit Sicherheit im realen Leben machen würde, wenn ich euch net kennen würde)

Daher finde ich es ziemlich ungewohnt und auch, hmm, distanzierend, dass ich in der Doku nun per "Sie" angeredet werde.

Nun die Frage, wer das aufgebracht hat, wie ihr das findet etc...

Ich wäre ja für das persönlich Du (nicht dass nun alles umgeschrieben wird, aber wenn nur die neuesten Dokus so wären, würde es sich langsam wandeln)

Tobi

----------

## Knieper

Ich bevorzuge das "Sie". Hier im Forum mag man sich ja noch auf das "Gemeinschafts-Du" einigen, aber eine Anleitung liest _irgendwer_, in den meisten Faellen allein, am Rechner. Da sollte man doch die Hoeflichkeitsform wahren.

Schlimm finde ich ja diese rumduzenden 17jaehrigen Jeansverkauf- oder Elektronikgrossmarkttucken. Nach zweimal "Siezen" haben aber selbst die es dann begriffen.

----------

## Carlo

Persönliche Ansprache in allgemeinen, nicht persönlichen Schriftstücken, wie eben einer Dokumentation, finde ich mehr als unpassend und unprofessionell - egal ob "du" oder "sie". Wahrscheinlich hat da jemand gedankenlos "you" übersetzt - oder schlicht nicht das nötige Sprachgefühl.

----------

## Knieper

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Persönliche Ansprache in allgemeinen, nicht persönlichen Schriftstücken, wie eben einer Dokumentation, finde ich mehr als unpassend und unprofessionell

 

Wuerde ich iA. sofort unterschreiben. Allerdings kann eine persoenliche Ansprache, sei es auch textuell in einer Dokumentation, dem Ratsuchenden durchaus das Gefuehl vermitteln, an die Hand genommen zu werden und mit seinem Problem nicht allein dazustehen. Bei Einsteigerdokus ist es mMn. also durchaus moeglich jmd. anzusprechen, sofern es nicht in "tun sie dies, tun sie danach das, weiterhin jenes..." ausartet.

----------

## misterjack

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Persönliche Ansprache in allgemeinen, nicht persönlichen Schriftstücken, wie eben einer Dokumentation, finde ich mehr als unpassend und unprofessionell - egal ob "du" oder "sie".

 

Da muss ich voll zustimmen.  :Wink:  Gerade das Du in Dokumentationen ist abschreckend, egal wie der Community-Charakter, z.b. in Foren ist.

----------

## amne

Die Docs sind nur schon für die neuen Regelungen angepasst, in 2 Tagen werden die dann auch im Forum gültig. Alle User sind mit "Sie" sie anzusprechen sofern nicht explizit das Du-Wort angeboten wurde. Bei Nichtbeachtung gibts einen sofortigen Ban.

mfg,

Herr amne

 :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Dazu eine kleine Statistik ...

```

tobias@otto ~/cvs/gentoo-de/htdocs/doc/de $ grep -r Sie *|wc -l

14743

tobias@otto ~/cvs/gentoo-de/htdocs/doc/de $ grep -r Du *|wc -l

90

```

Die Entscheidung pro "Sie" war also konsequent  :Wink: . Zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich damals mit der Dokumentationsübersetzung anfing, gab es ein Misch-Masch aus ein bisschen "Sie" und einem bisschen "Du" - ein distanziertes "Sie" finde ich für eine sachliche Dokumentation deutlich angemessener, als ein "ey, du ... tu ma hier und mach ma da, dann tut das". Über die persönliche Ansprache wiederum kann man sich vorzüglich streiten, i.d.R. halte ich diese für genauso wenig angebracht wie Carlo - mit der Ausnahme, diese als stilistisches Mittel einzusetzen. Dass das "Sie" so häufig in der Doku auftaucht, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet ...

----------

## dertobi123

 *amne wrote:*   

> Die Docs sind nur schon für die neuen Regelungen angepasst, in 2 Tagen werden die dann auch im Forum gültig. Alle User sind mit "Sie" sie anzusprechen sofern nicht explizit das Du-Wort angeboten wurde. Bei Nichtbeachtung gibts einen sofortigen Ban.

 

Alles klar - Du   :Cool: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ok.

Ich merke, ich stehe mit meiner Meinung, dass ein "Du" mit hochwertigem Inhalt besser ist, wohl ziemlich alleine da.

Nun weiß ichs.

Dafür ist ja ein Diskussionsforum da.

Tobi

P.S.: Soll ich das nun auf Solved setzen?  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> P.S.: Soll ich das nun auf Solved setzen? 

 

Ich glaub da müssen wir noch darüber diskutieren ob das eigentlich sinnvoll ist.  :Razz: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   P.S.: Soll ich das nun auf Solved setzen?  
> 
> Ich glaub da müssen wir noch darüber diskutieren ob das eigentlich sinnvoll ist. 

 

Oder die Entscheidung liegt es bei Ihnen, Herrn Amne  :Wink: 

----------

## anello

Im Forum werden "Nicknames" genutzt, also gehört es sich wie im richtigen leben, wenn man jemanden mit Vor- oder Spitznamen anredet, auch das "du"! 

Bei Dokumentationen bin ich auch Carlo's Meinung, vorallem soll die Dokumenation seriös und korrekt rüberkommen.

----------

## l3u

Ich bin da auch der Meinung, daß eine persönliche Anrede zu vermeiden ist. Und wenn's nicht anders geht, dann sollte es die förmliche Anrede sein. Dann kann sich eigentlich keiner beschweren.

----------

## Earthwings

 *amne wrote:*   

> Die Docs sind nur schon für die neuen Regelungen angepasst, in 2 Tagen werden die dann auch im Forum gültig. Alle User sind mit "Sie" sie anzusprechen sofern nicht explizit das Du-Wort angeboten wurde. Bei Nichtbeachtung gibts einen sofortigen Ban.
> 
> mfg,
> 
> Herr amne

 

Herr amne,

bitte benutzen Sie keine Abkürzungen wie "mfg", die Unser Sprachgefühl verletzen.

Hochachtungsvoll,

Herr Earthwings

----------

## jkoerner

Einen schönen guten Tag meine Herren(Ugs.: "Moin"  :Mr. Green: ),

bei der Übersetzung verschiedener Programme aus der Standardsprache Englisch (in's Deutsche) bin ich zu oft über Passagen gestoßen die man nur

schwer oder garnicht direkt übersetzen kann.

Um eine schlüssige und sinnvolle Übersetzung abzuliefern muss man manchmal die Dokumentation völlig umstellen und nicht Satz für Satz vorgehen. 

Sonst kann man Stilblüten wie "Das macht Sinn", engl. 'It makes sense', erhalten und "verarscht" damit unsere Sprache völlig.

Eine korrekt durchdachte und auch zu "Papier" gebrachte Anleitung kann auch sehr schön im neutralen 'man' gehalten werden ohne an Informations-

inhalt zu verlieren. Das Ergebnis soll doch immer eine eine leicht verständliche Anleitung, für was auch immer, sein.

Das 'Du' oder 'Sie' versuche ich dabei weitmöglich zu umgehen. In den nicht zu vermeidenden Fällen benutze ich immer das 'Sie', da es sich bei den

zu übersetzenden Programmen um Firmenanwendungen handelt.

Privat bevorzuge ich das 'Du'. Mir geht es manchmal echt an die Nüsse wenn ich einen Tramper aufsammel' und der mir per 'Sie' kommt, nur weil ich

so ein Greis geworden bin... Shit happens!

MvG

Jens

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Persönliche Ansprache in allgemeinen, nicht persönlichen Schriftstücken, wie eben einer Dokumentation, finde ich mehr als unpassend und unprofessionell - egal ob "du" oder "sie". Wahrscheinlich hat da jemand gedankenlos "you" übersetzt - oder schlicht nicht das nötige Sprachgefühl.

 

Sehe ich genauso.

----------

## l3u

Also von wegen Zeile für Zeile übersetzen: ich behaupte ja jetzt nicht, daß ich besonders gut Englisch oder Deutsch könnte; aber die manpages, die ich auf beide Sprachen geschrieben haben sind sicher nicht identisch und die englische bzw. deutsche eine 1:1-Übersetzung. Vielmehr habe ich versucht, das selbe zu sagen -- eben in der anderen Sprache!

----------

## ok

Sollte es nicht auf den fachlichen Inhalt ankommen?

Ich ärgere mich viel mehr über HowTo's (wollen wir das auch übersetzen?) bei denen ich erst 3 Absätze durchlesen muss bevor es beginnt. Wenn angenommen jemand die ultimative Anleitung zur Lösung aller Font - Problemen unter Linux hat, dann stört mich sicher kein DU, kein "es macht Sinn..." und auch nicht wenn mal ein englisches Wort vorkommt (Solange es dem Inhalt, der Lösung dient). Wir sollten mehr an die Entwickler denken denn die liefern die Inhalte.

Das soll jetzt nicht bedeuten, dass jeder so schreiben soll wie er denkt...

----------

## Carlo

 *ok wrote:*   

> Sollte es nicht auf den fachlichen Inhalt ankommen?

 

Fachliche Korrektheit ist die Grundvoraussetzung. Erstklassige Werke zeichnen sich dadurch aus, daß sie konzis und stilistisch einwandfrei abgefaßt sind, so daß es dem Leser Spaß macht, darin zu lesen.

----------

## energyman76b

wie wäre es mit 'Ihr'?

Ich bin der Meinung, daß das ein guter Kompromiss wäre.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Abgesehen davon, dass Carlo es in so perfekte Worte gegossen hat, dass ich ihm lieber zustimme als meinen eigenen Senf dazu abzusondern, sage ich nur: Wenn unsere Dokumentationen so perfekt sind, dass wir den Inhalt als selbstverständlich hinnehmen und uns dann am Sie oder Du reiben, dann sind wir doch in einer komfortabelen Situation.

Wenn etwas nicht läuft, dann geht es mir sowas von am Arsch vorbei, ob da DU oder SIE steht, da will ich es einfach hinbekommen. Also, dieses Problem habe ich erst dann, wenn alles läuft, vorher mache ich mir keine Gedanken über sowas.

Und dann ist die Verwendung von Du genauso falsch wie die Verwendung von Sie.

----------

## misterjack

 *ok wrote:*   

> Sollte es nicht auf den fachlichen Inhalt ankommen?
> 
> Ich ärgere mich viel mehr über HowTo's (wollen wir das auch übersetzen?) bei denen ich erst 3 Absätze durchlesen muss bevor es beginnt. Wenn angenommen jemand die ultimative Anleitung zur Lösung aller Font - Problemen unter Linux hat, dann stört mich sicher kein DU, kein "es macht Sinn..." und auch nicht wenn mal ein englisches Wort vorkommt (Solange es dem Inhalt, der Lösung dient). Wir sollten mehr an die Entwickler denken denn die liefern die Inhalte.
> 
> Das soll jetzt nicht bedeuten, dass jeder so schreiben soll wie er denkt...

 

Stimmt schon. Jedoch lesen Howtos nicht nur Leute, die ein dringendes Problem haben sondern auch Leute die ihre Kenntnisse erweitern wollen.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> wie wäre es mit 'Ihr'?
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, daß das ein guter Kompromiss wäre.

 

Ist ebenfalls eine persönliche Anrede und passt genauso wenig  :Wink: 

----------

## furanku

In wissenschaftlichen Texten, und manchmal auch in technischen Dokumentationen ist das "wir" recht verbreitet in Formulierungen wie "Die Festplatte ist jetzt partioniert und wir können jetzt mit der eigentlichen Installation beginnen."

Da gibt es zwei verschiedene Ausprägungen: Einerseits die, daß der Leser "mitgenommen" wird, mit "wir" also Autor und Leser gemeint ist (wie im Beispiel), und die etwas schwefälligere "Plurales Majestates" Form bei der der Autor von sich im Plural spricht (das ist allerdings heutzutage eher in englischsprachigen Dokumenten üblich). Ein Beispiel dafür wäre "Wir empfehlen die Partionierierung ...".

Ich glaube, daß unpersönliche Passiv  oder Partizip und andere Konstruktionen ("wobei zu beachten ist" anstelle von "wobei Sie/wir zu beachten haben", "Der Computer kann jetzt ausgeschaltet werden" anstelle von "Schalten Sie jetzt bitte den Computer aus"  oder "Du kannst den Computer jetzt ausschalten" geschweige denn "Wir schalten jetzt den Computer aus") aufgelockert von ein paar "wir" im Sinne von Autor und Leser, wie oben erwähnt, den am besten lesbaren und professionellesten Stil ergeben.

Die paar "wir" erhöhen die Lesbarkeit doch erheblich, Texte die wirklich jede Form von Anrede vermeiden klingen recht schnell gestelzt und unnatürlich. Das "wir" wird in solchen Konstruktionen von den meisten Lesern ohnehin nicht als persönliche Anrede wahrgenommen, lockert aber den Text auf.

----------

